# Student moving to Austria needs help!



## AmirAzimi (Feb 20, 2014)

I know this isn't Austrian thread but its the closest thing i found sorry. I appreciate any insight on living in Austria or France.

Hi and thanks for viewing my post. Im a 19yr old student living in Toronto, Ontario who was thinking of going to France or Austria for university because I ran into some issues with osap and might not be able to go back to school here. My parents aren't wealthy but all my aunts live in Europe and some live in France. I could possibly live with one of my aunts in Paris or Vienna but i wondering how expensive a little bachelor apt would be. Also how expensive would school be because I know for my cousins its free, would it be cheap for me as well? Overall I'm veryyyy uneducated on this whole situation im in and was hoping someone could give me some insight. Also some information on my social life there would be appreciated, I like to drink and party occasionally so id just like to know how'd that change.

Thanks for reading my post!


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

AmirAzimi said:


> I know this isn't Austrian thread but its the closest thing i found sorry. I appreciate any insight on living in Austria or France.
> 
> Hi and thanks for viewing my post. Im a 19yr old student living in Toronto, Ontario who was thinking of going to France or Austria for university because I ran into some issues with osap and might not be able to go back to school here. My parents aren't wealthy but all my aunts live in Europe and some live in France. I could possibly live with one of my aunts in Paris or Vienna but i wondering how expensive a little bachelor apt would be. Also how expensive would school be because I know for my cousins its free, would it be cheap for me as well? Overall I'm veryyyy uneducated on this whole situation im in and was hoping someone could give me some insight. Also some information on my social life there would be appreciated, I like to drink and party occasionally so id just like to know how'd that change.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post!


What's osap? Trouble, and may not be able to return to school? Lots of aunts and cousins...how many?
You would like to drink and party..many people do. You want a cheap education, actually free. Don't you have that in Canada?
Okay, I've stopped laughing. Go to the France forum and ask the same questions, they may answer.
Can't find much about Austria, and I know you have researched on line for info. Have you googled student visas for Austria? Please do so, it will tell you what is required, take a deep breath. Austria is even more difficlult to emmigrate to.
Free education and a cheap bachelor pad...for study or party?
I've spent a few weeks in Vienna, nothings free or cheap. 
Education is taken quite seriously in Europe.

I googled osap. student aid. 
May I ask, are you a citizen of Canada? I don't know your particular situation, if grades are a problem, you may not be able to transfer the credits. You have not told us why you have a problem with osap...grades?


----------



## AmirAzimi (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok ok lets just take it down a notch sorry i didnt include all the details I might have been a little hasty. I have 2 aunts in austria which I could stay with. My high shcool grades arent good but not terrible, I have a B average. My problem isnt with OSAP even though i said it is I just want to relocate myself to change my atmosphere and overall life. I had many downfalls in Canada(which I am a citizen of) and would like to possibly move to Vienna and start a new life. I dont want you to take me for a crazy party canadian, I only inquired about drinking and partying because as a social 19yr old I particiapte in these activities and would like to continue to do so. I just wanted to get some more information on actually living in VIenna and school for an international student.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Does OSAP mean .... Ontario Student Assistance Program ???

Not sure why the OSAP would cause you problems?
They are suppose to be there to help students.


----------



## AmirAzimi (Feb 20, 2014)

My OSAP problem was pretty much me mailing it incorrectly causing me to not recieve my loan so I am now in debt to my universtiy. By the time I mailed it correctly my school de-enrolled me so I no longer had proof that I was a student so OSAP never gave me my funding. So pretty much cant be in school with OSAP cant get OSAP unless im in school. Its a crazy loophole.


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

AmirAzimi said:


> Ok ok lets just take it down a notch sorry i didnt include all the details I might have been a little hasty. I have 2 aunts in austria which I could stay with. My high shcool grades arent good but not terrible, I have a B average. My problem isnt with OSAP even though i said it is I just want to relocate myself to change my atmosphere and overall life. I had many downfalls in Canada(which I am a citizen of) and would like to possibly move to Vienna and start a new life. I dont want you to take me for a crazy party canadian, I only inquired about drinking and partying because as a social 19yr old I particiapte in these activities and would like to continue to do so. I just wanted to get some more information on actually living in VIenna and school for an international student.


Okay, I still don't understand the school problem, do you have student debt? 
Amir, did you google student visas for Austria? Do it, and you will learn how difficult it will be.
I don't know if you're crazy or not...I've been told I am.
I wouldn't mention drinking and parties, it's not relevant. You ahould be concerned whether or not your classes are transferrable. Do you have universities you're intersted in, have you bothered researching universities?
How will you live without an income? 
You have not thought this through, have you?
Enough said.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AmirAzimi said:


> I know this isn't Austrian thread but its the closest thing i found sorry. I appreciate any insight on living in Austria or France.
> 
> Hi and thanks for viewing my post. Im a 19yr old student living in Toronto, Ontario who was thinking of going to France or Austria for university because I ran into some issues with osap and might not be able to go back to school here. My parents aren't wealthy but all my aunts live in Europe and some live in France. I could possibly live with one of my aunts in Paris or Vienna but i wondering how expensive a little bachelor apt would be. Also how expensive would school be because I know for my cousins its free, would it be cheap for me as well? Overall I'm veryyyy uneducated on this whole situation im in and was hoping someone could give me some insight. Also some information on my social life there would be appreciated, I like to drink and party occasionally so id just like to know how'd that change.
> 
> Thanks for reading my post!


Austria doesn't have tuition fees - be it for Austrians, EEA citizens or non-EEA students.

The complicated bit is to be accepted into a programme and to be granted a visa. Do look at the web site of the Austrian Embassy in Canada.

How good is your German? If you are Canadian you are probably fluent in French? France might be easier then.

Vienna is the most expensive place in Austria but there are (as everywhere) areas that are cheaper than others. If you do go to Vienna, I'd recommend to stay with your aunt first and find a place of your own once you are settled and know your way around the city.

Good luck!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Do you speak German or French? I assume not. This would make things difficult for you.

Look, to be honest, moving and studying abroad is very challenging. You aren't organized enough to successfully mail in a student loan application - in your home country. You haven't got a snowball's chance in hell, I'm afraid.


----------

